# Word Datei /Serienbrief erstellen



## CeNoRiDeR (11. Jan 2007)

Nabend alle zusammen,

ich habe eine Access Db in der Adresse usw. stehen. Ich möchte mir jetzt eine Java applikation schreiben mit der man die Daten verwalten kann und und einen Word Serienbrief erstellen kann!

Hab jedoch noch keine Ahnung welche Word Api's es dafür gibt und mit welcher man auch Serienbriefe erstellen kann!

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## dsv fritz (12. Jan 2007)

Mit Java?

Da bist du glaube ich einiges schneller und einfacher wenn du dir eine VB Applikation schreibst, anstelle einer Java.
Ansonsten unter http://java.sun.com/products/accessbridge/docs/index.html findest du eventuell eine Möglichkeit diesen Umweg zu gehen.


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (12. Jan 2007)

Hallo dsv fritz,

der Zugriff auf die Access Datenbank ist ja kein Problem mit Java!
Mein Problem ist, das erzeugen eines Word Dokumentes und darin einen Serienbrief zu erstellen!

Gruß


----------



## dsv fritz (12. Jan 2007)

Ich weiss nur, dass man in C++ relativ einfach Word öffnen kann und sogar solche Sachen wie Serienbrief machen kann. Aber dazu musste man VB-Skript ausführen.
Wieso möchtest du innerhalb der Office-Welt eine andere Technologie einbringen?
Microsoft hat da grundsätzlich ihre Mühe...


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (12. Jan 2007)

Hi,

weil ich mir die möglichkeit offen halten will die Daten auch in einer anderen Datenbank wie MySQL, DB2 usw. zu speichern!!!


----------



## dsv fritz (12. Jan 2007)

Ok, das ist ein Arrgument, dachte du wärst an Access gebunden.


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (14. Jan 2007)

Weis keiner was dazu?


----------



## Gast (15. Jan 2007)

Hi,

ich würde es mal mit:

jakarta.apache.org/poi/hwpf

versuchen.
Habe zwar damit noch nicht mit Word gearbeitet, aber mit Excel bin ich gut zurechtgekommen.
Ich vermute mal, eine Serienbrieffunktion ist nicht implementiert, aber die kannst Du ja leicht selbst implementieren.
Anschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (15. Jan 2007)

Ja danke ich wer mir POI mal genauer ansehen!!!

"Ich vermute mal, eine Serienbrieffunktion ist nicht implementiert, aber die kannst Du ja leicht selbst implementieren. "

Mhh so leicht stell ich mir das jetzt nicht unbedingt vor die Serienbrief funktion zu implementieren?
An was denkst du genau? gibt mir mal bitte einen anhaltspunkt wenn du einen hast!!!

Danke 

Gruß


----------

